# Sony A68 A-mount DSLR with 4D focus



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2016)

_Sony has announced its newest DSLR camera in India called the A68. The camera packs in the latest goods including an impressive 4D focus feature and is priced at Rs 55,990._

*Source : * Sony A68 A-mount DSLR with 4D focus launched in India at Rs 55,990 &ndash; Tech


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2016)

seems nice...will check the review


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 12, 2016)

Sony is disappointing of late in DSLR. It's a roadblock too when you want lenses as you grow.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2016)

The Incinerator said:


> Sony is disappointing of late in DSLR. It's a roadblock too when you want lenses as you grow.



Only Good thing is inbuilt stabilizer in camera (was there in A58 also) and I don't think what more can achieve with 79 point focus, but its EV is quite good. Hope they have WIFI inbuilt in this camera..


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 13, 2016)

I thought they were done in the alpha series. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2016)

I tested the EV on A58 at a shop and loved it really...it was fun and any setting I change quickly reflect on EV.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 14, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I tested the EV on A58 at a shop and loved it really...it was fun and any setting I change quickly reflect on EV.



Yes. The EV is fun! The best part is it's OLED  and you can use it to view images/videos instead of using the LCD Display, which sucks anyways. I love the A58.


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 30, 2016)

The price......it's too good to be true. But then again, Sony has a bad reputation for releasing hardware revisions instead of upgrading the software....


----------

